# differential insert bushing?



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

I just bought my 2ng gto, a 2006 m6arty:

when i bought it the guy gave me this bushing saying he didnt know what it was really but that i could have it and it came with some sketchy half A** instructions, so Im wondering if any one on here has this and is it actual worth installing or not?


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

is it something like this, post a pic??

2004-2006 Pontiac GTO LOVELLS Differential Insert


----------



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

sorry i tried to attach pics but it didnt show up


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Thats a Energy Suspension diff insert bushing. That one came with my x-member bushing kit. I end up ordering the Lovells diff insert that fills all the voids better than that one does. Installing the diff insert along with the x-member bushings help minimize wheel hop.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Def the diff insert. Energy ones are like 1/2 moons. The Lovells one above looks like it will be much better and it isn't every expensive. Either way, both are better then stock. If you already have it, I'd use it.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

need some input on lowell.....

does this insert help with that bang/clunk noise from the rear when in first gear at low speed???


----------



## youngGoat (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks guys, so should I buy the whole bushing set up or would this bushing reduce wheel hop a little by its self?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I would do the cross member bushings and diff insert. I wouldn't bother with the energy suspension bushing. Its like doing a half ass job, if you going to dissasemble something do it right the first time. Are you shure the x-member bushings are not done already?


----------

